# Tradimento in libreria ...



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

L'ho trovato davvero molto interessante... un libro che consiglio a tutti!


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

ti ringrazio e ti ricambio con un libro che mi ha veramente fatta sognare.
la città dei libri sognanti, di walter moers.
una fantasia impareggiabile :up:


----------



## Micia (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'ho trovato davvero molto interessante... un libro che consiglio a tutti!


 

grazie mm.
carotenuto mi piace assai. ho letto "seduzione" . un ottimo saggio.





rettifico e mi scuso, non è carotenuto, ma:

*Seduzione : l'arte di farsi amare / Giacomo Dacquino. - Milano : Mondadori, 2004. *


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ti ringrazio e ti ricambio con un libro che mi ha veramente fatta sognare.
> la città dei libri sognanti, di walter moers.
> una fantasia impareggiabile :up:


 thanks :up:


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> grazie mm.
> carotenuto mi piace assai. ho letto "seduzione" . un ottimo saggio.


Si, anche a me Carotenuto piace molto. Non ho letto _seduzione,_ provvederò. E poi può esser sempre utile... :carneval:
Questo spiega tante cose, e guarda al tradimento a 360°... arrivando a suggerire spunti di riflessione che a mio modo di vedere possono spiegare tante situazioni incomprensibili, ed anche ad aiutare chi (tradito o traditore che sia) si trova in queste situazioni.


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> thanks :up:


la più bella recensione che ho letto di lui è che prima di scriverlo si è sdraiato su un prato e quando si è rialzato era tutto brullo :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2010)

Mi fai un accenno di trama?


----------



## Nobody (14 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi fai un accenno di trama?


è un saggio che analizza il tradimento in tutte le sue forme: dai genitori, di amicizia, di coppia... e riesce a evidenziare un legame fortissimo tra traditore e tradito, davvero insospettato.


----------



## Minerva (14 Settembre 2010)

klimt in copertina è già un bel biglietto da visita


----------



## Nocciola (14 Settembre 2010)

Vi consiglio Lettera a Léontine.......di Raffaello Matrolondardo
ho versato tutte le lacrime che avevo


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vi consiglio Lettera a Léontine.......di Raffaello Matrolondardo
> ho versato tutte le lacrime che avevo


 
ma è un romanzo d'amore?
io non li reggo più :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ma è un romanzo d'amore?
> io non li reggo più :mrgreen:


E' la storia di due amanti.......ma va letto spiegarlo è difficile


----------

